
Sir Ian Holm: Lord of the Rings and Alien star dies aged 88 - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-53110391
======
hprotagonist
_Then Bilbo woke up and opened his eyes. "Hullo, Frodo!" he said. "Well, I
have passed the Old Took today! So that's settled. And now I think I am quite
ready to go on another journey. Are you coming?"_

------
daneel_w
Last word. I can't lie to you about your chances, but you have my sympathies.

------
Jaruzel
It's Fifth Element for me.

------
dayofthedaleks
His performance in _The Sweet Hereafter_ was a thing to behold in an overall
gutting movie. At the other end of the spectrum, _Fifth Element_ came out the
very same year. Now that’s range.

------
ekianjo
Lets not forget Brazil.

------
jonjacky
Not only did he play Bilbo in the Rings movies, he memorably played Frodo in
the many many episodes of the 1981 BBC radio serial version.

------
exlurker
RIP Ash..

